# Octavius



## Zoocrew64 (Jun 27, 2018)

Hi
Octavius turned 1 on March 24th. He is a very smart, small clown but... when I call him to come, he will do it only if I have a treat (most of the time) but when he does he just snatches the treat and darts away...he won’t let me touch him. Our affection for one another appears to only be on his terms.

I need some advice

But on a good note...he is the love of my life!!

Thanks, Shellie


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

He has learned that when you call him it is often to grab him and the game is over so I guess either back in the house or lead on and going home?

You need to retrain both of you  For now get a long training lead (not a flexi lead) and harness and use that so you do not have either of you practicing your current behaviour of him snatching and running and you trying to grab him. 

As a training exercise at home have some nice tasty treats and gently take hold of his collar, feed him a treat and let the collar go, repeat lots and as you both start to get better take hold from further away and practice in other places. If you go to grab his collar and he dodges and moves away put the treats away and walk away - do not play his game of chasing him.

If he will play tug get a special toy which you control and invite him to play tug for short periods. As he starts to enjoy the game more and more you start to move away from him so he chases you. 

Another game is to call him to you, and when he gets to you throw a treat for him to run and find and then as soon as he finds and eats it, call him again and repeat so you are the source of fun and coming to you is part of the fun not ending it.


----------

